# FS: WRI Inferno



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

Selling my WRI Inferno Built by Hatteras Jacks. Cork tape grips. Fuji Alconite Guides. 31.25" from butt to bottom of fuji trigger reel seat. This thing is clean and a beast. I bought it for $400 and would love to get $400 back out of it. I will entertain offers but I am not pressed to sell it so first person to just come up with $400 gets a quick sale. Located in OBX. Thanks.


----------

